# General > Recommendations >  Roofers

## freckles

I'm going to be doing some work on my house soon & was wondering if anyone out there could recomend a roofer?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Jim McColl at Watten did some roof work for us and did a good job.

----------


## LRM

I would recommend Jim McColl too.

----------


## bedlam

Tony Watson although he's busy so be prepared to ring a couple of times...

----------


## gleeber

Most local builders include roofing as a part of their business. I'm sure the guys mentioned are fine but sometimes the prices quoted can vary by quite a bit. Worth getting a few detailed quotes. Quotes are free.

----------


## chamb

"I would recommend Jim McColl too", well i have to say the people reccomending this guy have to be blind to what this guy claim to have done.

He was suppossed to do a repair on our roof, but instead sent his little helper up to the roof and then had the cheek to charge a fortune for it. i wouldnt have normally minded but i could still see day light through the roof. so no good report here.

----------


## gollach

I would recommend Tony Watson.  He has done a good job for us in the past.

----------


## dragonfly

Jim McColl did our garage roof and during a *very* heavy shower it started to leak, so I phoned him (after 8pm) to let him know and he came into Thurso straight away to see where it was coming in and was back first thing in the morning to fix it.  Not had a drop through since.  

I would recommend him

----------


## connieb19

> I would recommend Tony Watson. He has done a good job for us in the past.


Is that him with the very good looking workmate?  If it is, I would definately recommend him just for the view!!  ::

----------


## Rose

Go in the business section under joiners, most joiners do roofing, worth trying and ringing around dont just take the first name recommended

----------

